# Anyone know James Dines latest blockchain recommendations?



## ajitaro (Apr 5, 2018)

I heard that James Dines is calling himself "the original blockchain bug" now. Does anyone have his latest blockchain stock picks? Thanks!


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Never heard of him


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

I remember him telling everyone to buy internet stocks, like the yahoos of the time, in 1998, JUST before they died. The end of that bizarre era.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Jim Dines in a secondary level talking head popular with Michael Campbell who runs a talk show out of Vancouver. Haven’t really tracked his ideas to see if they bear any fruit, but he makes his money selling reports, making speeches, and books and I think that speaks for itself.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

He actually was good at providing information about new fads or the next great thing before it happened. He was on the radio in Vancouver on the Michael Campbell show telling people to buy a basket of internet stocks well before 1998. Some were penny stocks that really hit big years later as the internet really took off. He was also pumping Uranium in the early 2000's I believe long before the price spiked higher. Again as usual he would say buy a basket of these stocks.

He has been very good at what he does but of course if you want his basket of stocks you will need to buy his news letter. I haven't really heard him lately on the radio but I did hear him talking awhile back about owning weed stocks. I just googled him and currently he is talking about a super bear market in the bond market coming soon and there will be a stampede into gold.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

But he never stops telling you to buy a basket of stocks. Never sells and most of his suggestions are fads that will definitely need selling. 

If I tell you to buy a stock at a dollar and it grows to $100 and then I tell you to buy even more because it's going to $1,000, and it then drops to 5 cents, am I really helpful in helping you make money?

That's Jim Dines.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

I did see a few of his news letters way back in the day and they are heavy in TA. I did like to listen to him on the radio and then pick the stocks on my own and then sell them when they took off. If you get his news letter you will probably go cross eyed looking at them trying to figure out the huge amount of TA in them. 

He does give me ideas but I wouldn't pay for it after reading those few news letters way back when. You are also right and one needs to realize that you are buying something highly speculative and need to sell if the profits are there.


----------

